# Old Bow



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi

I'm not sure (can't tell much from the pic, more pics would help), but I it might be a Martin #2431 Warthog B (circa early 1980s). If I were looking to buy that bow and if it is in excellent functional condition (limbs not cracked or delaminating, riser, cables and eccentric wheels all in good shape) and very good cosmetic condition (no heavy scratches or chips, a couple of faint scratches ok) I would pay about $60 - $70. The price on eBay varies depending on the condition of the bow, number of that particular bow currently for sale, number of interested buyers, time of the year etc. I would expect it to sell on eBay for $50 to $90. That would be for the bow only, not for the case and arrows/quiver. 


Dave


----------



## new12archery (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok thanks, Dave, for the info. That was about what I was thinking as far as value. I might see if I can get some more pics up yet.

Thanks again


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Warthog sold mine $150


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

My warthag magnum I sold here on AT for $75 about 6 years ago. Mine had egg shaped cams. That bow had seen alot of arrows through it and kept on going. :thumbs_up


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes it is a Warthog B about 81 or 82. $50.00 if lucky.


----------



## LUCKY AGAIN (Apr 4, 2011)

GOOD BOWS, I HAD 2 MODEL Bs AND 1 MODEL A BACK IN THE DAY! THE MODEL As WERE BEAUTIFUL AND KINDA HARD TO GET.


----------

